# Schools in Guardamar Del Segura



## wong71 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello

I'd be interested to make contact with any parents (or children) who attend school in Guardamar del Segura.

We have a business opportunity which would take us from living in Germany to living in Spain. (we are British).

My children are 8 and 4. My 8 year old speaks German and English (we only speak English at home but she attends German school). My 4 year old is at German Kindergarten and is just started to speak basic German.

We (my hubby and I) would LOVE to live in Spain, but our priority is our children and they are happy in Germany. (although Mum and Dad need to be happy too surely??!).

We would indeed like to integrate with the Spanish community, but both myself and my husband would need a crash course in Spanish to help with this. Our Spanish is very basic.

Any advise for schools in Guardamar would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!! 

From a Mum having mild panic attacks thinking about her poor children being uprooted!! 

p.s on another lighter note- my parents also live near Guardamar and my children adore them (as do I).

p.p.s can children start school mid-year in Spain? (January)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wong71 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'd be interested to make contact with any parents (or children) who attend school in Guardamar del Segura.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

yes children can start mid year at school - I can't help with schools in Guardamar though, as it's nowhere near me - maybe someone else will be able to help with that


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Id really be interested in an update on this story. Im in guardamar (since early November) and am struggling to find a school. Not just find a place in a school but it seems the contact details are a heavily guarded secret! One friend here said she would ask at the school her daughter goes to and they have no space. Im aware theres less than 2 weeks left of term and I have no idea what to do about them starting in January!

Look forward to the responce!


----------



## wong71 (Sep 20, 2012)

sallygeewizz said:


> Hi Id really be interested in an update on this story. Im in guardamar (since early November) and am struggling to find a school. Not just find a place in a school but it seems the contact details are a heavily guarded secret! One friend here said she would ask at the school her daughter goes to and they have no space. Im aware theres less than 2 weeks left of term and I have no idea what to do about them starting in January!
> 
> Look forward to the responce!


Hello

We went to the school we were interested in and registered there. If you're living here I think they have to offer you a place.

We also wanted them to start at the beginning of the new term in January, but they started the following day which was 11 Dec.

How old is your child?

Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sallygeewizz (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 
We have a 7 year old and two 6 year olds.

Which school did you go to?


----------



## wong71 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,

Molivent. The other option is Reyes Catolicas.

We went in with someone who spoke Spanish armed with N.I.E's and padrons and signed the kids up straight away.

Initially they said they only had room for the older child - 8 years old, but not the younger one - 4 years old, but they managed to find the space for us.

If one school is full, you can try the other.

x


----------

